# Egypt



## missscottish (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok people, back in this forum again for some advice. Looking for a visa to work in Egypt (Sharm) have no idea where to start. Any advice!? Thanks


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well Miss... first of all, you need a job....

In other words, you need to be employed by a registered company who can do
all the neccessary paperwork/bribes......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You need a job before you can get a work visa, you do not apply for the work visa first.
Jobs here are very hard to come by and can only become harder as the youth of Egypt rightly want the available positions.


----------



## missscottish (Jan 19, 2011)

I do have a job to go to, I just need to know where to start as all my family & friends have never left our town so I don't have anyone to give me advice on where to go for a visa :-S


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

missscottish said:


> I do have a job to go to, I just need to know where to start as all my family & friends have never left our town so I don't have anyone to give me advice on where to go for a visa :-S





Congratulations on finding a job, the company you are working for should sort out all your legal requirements.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

missscottish said:


> I do have a job to go to, I just need to know where to start as all my family & friends have never left our town so I don't have anyone to give me advice on where to go for a visa :-S


Ask away, Miss...
You should be able to find directions for almost anything you need here....


----------



## missscottish (Jan 19, 2011)

Well actually I'm going to be working with my boyfriend for his excursion company. Would be kinda like self employment, just working when I want & the hours that I want. So looking to get a visa sorted independently.... where do I start?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

missscottish said:


> Well actually I'm going to be working with my boyfriend for his excursion company. Would be kinda like self employment, just working when I want & the hours that I want. So looking to get a visa sorted independently.... where do I start?




To work legally in Egypt you need a company sponsor or you start your own business. You need the company for contract of employment.
What you are saying really is, I have no job but there might be chance of some casual work in the company my boyfriend works for? You will not get a work permit for this.

p.s

What you read on sites may no longer be relevant as the laws here are changing almost daily.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

missscottish said:


> I do have a job to go to, I just need to know where to start as all my family & friends have never left our town so I don't have anyone to give me advice on where to go for a visa :-S


Sorry to be blunt, but you will not get a work permit in Egypt.

Recently police and army have been raiding businesses in Sharm and effectively firing all foreign workers without work permits (which is most of them) and those that currently possess work permits are unlikely to have them renewed. Most recent information is that work permits will only be granted to foreigners who can prove they have a skill that an Egyptian employee does not.

To obtain a visa will still be easy. You need to buy the multi-entry visa from the airport when you arrive for $15, which will allow you to all areas of Egypt. Then you take a trip to El Tur to the visa office and they will issue to you a residency visa for 12 months for touristic purposes.


----------



## missscottish (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks dudes, got it all sorted now


----------

